# Bed (Box) Removal



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone ever removed their Nissan's bed (box)? I found a bad case of the rusties on the outside front of the bed just behind the cab (make sense?). A hole has formed about the size of a dime and I can't quite reach it with a grinder to clean it up and prep it for a patch.

The bed doesn't actually need to come off the truck. I think I could make do if I could just push the bed toward the back of the frame about 5-6 inches (just enough to get the head of the grinder in there). 

The previous owner lived by the ocean and I think the salty air of the Atlantic has done a little damage.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

If you look at my avatar, the hole would pretty much be about the height of where the pinstripe from the cab meets the pinstripe of the box...only about three inches toward the middle of the truck.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there are (i believe ) 6 hold down nuts underneath..

i then cut 2 2x4s to fit underneath the inside lip of the bed. from one side odf the bed to the other
then i put another 2x4 across and under them to make a kind of H..

i put a strap on that board and attached my motor hoist to it..

with in a couple of tries to balance the load i was able to pick the whole bed up in the air to do the work i needed to do..


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, I can kinda' visualize what you've described. Must be a little lighter that I thought.

Other than the 6 hold down bolts, there must be just a few electrical connections at the back and the fuel filler spout and that should be everything that needs to be disconnected...right?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there may be an upside horse shoe for the drive shaft..


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, I'll be sure to have a look for that, too.


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

i have a question. I am replacing my bed soon because of it being rusted out. I tried to remove the nuts holding the bed down and snapped the two bolts closest to the cab. and the other bolts will have to be torched off. just curious are the actually bolts part of the bed or what. I can't see how your suppose to fit a bolt in there to tighten it down when I get the new bed, no room. any help is appreciated.


----------

